# Fixing to head to the 3mb any suggestions



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

My buddy and me are headed down to the 3mb and we don't want to get skunked like last time so I was hoping maybe someone could throw out a couple suggestions on bait, lures or tactics

Thank,
Andrew


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Trout will hit on squid or cut bait. For the trout, use two hooks with the weight on bottom. One hook bout a foot above the weight and other hook bout a foot above that. If you catch a small trout in the 6 to 10 inch size slap it on a carolina rig and wait on a red. Most of the fish I catch are on the highway side of the pier. Toss bout 3/4 way out and you should load up on the trout. Hope that helps some.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok thanks

About how far down the bridge do you normally fish? I only ask because all I ever seem to catch is pinfish


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I normally fish bout halfway. If the pinfish are giving you problema, drop your weight down a little so your hooks are up higher off the bottom. I normally jeep a couple 12 inch leaders in my Box for that purpose. Trout will normally come up further off the bottom them pinfish, least that has been my experience.


----------



## McFace (Dec 26, 2012)

Check out my thread "Hot fishing spots" its under pier/bridge reports im always throwing up awesome live fishing reports if its biting you'll know and you'll also meet some great people isn't that right breeze!?! Feel free to post any questions comments or fish pics!

Face


----------

